# Outdoor Board



## Marchand (Feb 8, 2012)

I was wondering what people's opinions on outdoor boarding is? I have never heard of this option before and have a yearling filly and am considering putting her on an outdoor boarding program and want an opinion before I do so.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It's also known as field board. As long as there is shelter, it's a great option for many horses.


----------



## Marchand (Feb 8, 2012)

But for a yearling filly?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Being a yearling is no reason not to use pasture board. I am much more a fan of pasture keeping vs. stabling.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I really like pasture board. I like knowing my horse isn't cooped up in a stall all day. I'm sure every place is different, but ours still feeds grain every morning so they can check on the horses. As long as they have some form of shelter to get out of the elements, pasture board can be a great option.


----------



## Marchand (Feb 8, 2012)

But where I board does not offer pasture board w/grain every day. Will this affect her growth?


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

If you're concerned about nutrition, you can always ask if you can supplement grain on your own. I've not had a horse that young, so I'm not sure about additional dietary requirements. But I would think as long as she's maintaining a good weight on grass alone you shouldn't have to worry about feeding extra.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

When I bought my yearling he was put to outdoor board. In a paddock for a while, now in the pasture. It has a shelter. He was kept inside for 3 days- just so we could get used to catching and haltering. 

I believe more vices are a result of stabling. Bordome..

edit: My guy gets grain when I see him. While it's nto everyday, he seems to be doing okay lol.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

xxdanioo said:


> I believe more vices are a result of stabling. Bordome..


...and health (respiratory, hoof) problems, too.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i would definitely put a yearling on pasture board ! at my barn they dont feed grain, just hay once a day. if you can get out and feed grain at least 5 times a week he should be just fine =]


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Pasture board is much healthier for horses compared to stall boarding. Especially for younger horses not yet worked. It helps their legs develop properly.


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

I would say pasture board is the best way to go for any horse as long as there is a shelter from the weather.
You did not say if it was grass or hay.
I see no problem if there is plenty of grass pasture, hay maybe a issue with the other horses depending on how many other horses are pastured together, chances are a mare will adopt your filly.
Good Luck


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

My horse has been living in a pasture board for a month now and we're sticking with it! I'm sooo happy - he's feeling really good, living like a horse should live, getting more movement and better feed, there is also a shelter to hide in when the weather is bad...but guess what, the horses don't actually use it even when it's freezing cold or pouring rain - they just feel good outside! There's also a yearling filly in our herd and she is coping with it just fine, looking good and being generally healthy mentally and physically. I am now quite sure that pasture boarding is the best thing for a horse, so, if all the circumstances are suitable for your needs (access to water, non-restricted access to grass/hay, shelter, good fencing, pastures big enough for the number of the pastured horses), I'd say - go for it! Your horse will appreciate it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I keep horses in my own place: they are outdoor 24/7. I put them in stalls once in while when we have snow or rain+wind, but other then that they have a run-in.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Outdoor board is more healthy and beneficial for a horse as people have pointed out but even more important for the filly, it gives her the opportunity to develop social skills that will keep her safe throughout her life. Too many adult horses are like a fish out of water when they are in a herd situation because the last time they were in a learning herd situation was with their dam. They are clueless how to behave and respond to other horse's directions and demands.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Outdoor board is more healthy and beneficial for a horse as people have pointed out but even more important for the filly, it gives her the opportunity to develop social skills that will keep her safe throughout her life. Too many adult horses are like a fish out of water when they are in a herd situation because the last time they were in a learning herd situation was with their dam. They are clueless how to behave and respond to other horse's directions and demands.


Even if a horse is stalled overnight, they can still be turned out to have herd mates. It doesn't have to be all or nothing.


----------



## Undine (Mar 5, 2012)

It's the best you can do for your yearling!
In Germany and Swiss it is common to put yearlings on a pasture with a good shelter and a professional care, until they are three years old!
But don't left them on their own dewices!!!!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I would never stall a horse. I was told many years ago that every day a horse is kept in a stall is a day off their life.
Pasture board is much more healthy and natural I beleive in keeping things as close to nature as possible. I have owned horses for over 40 years and have never had a case of colic and very few issues with lameness. I have only had 1 cribber and she came here as a resuce last year. 
My horses have access to run in sheds and a wooded area. They prfer the Woods. 
Besides constant excercise would be very good for developing bones, muscles, and ligaments. Shalom


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I wouldn't even consider stalling a horse under 3 or 4 years old, overnight or otherwise, unless it was ill or had another health problem.

Let her be a horse, she is only a yearling!! All she needs is hay, water, shelter, loose minerals or a mineral block and some supplemental feeding once a day (beet pulp, complete feed).

Good luck!


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't even own a barn with stalls, all I have is a large shelter that they can get in/out of as they wish. They have all grown up that way and have never had a sick day in their lives, no colic, lameness, cribbing, etc. I make sure they have either grass or hay and a good mineral/vitamin supplement. Super simple and easy.


----------



## jrme (Feb 9, 2012)

Agreed! just be sure to check for shelter and watering area. all our horses are out 24/7 on 50 acres.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I wouldn't even consider stalling a horse under 3 or 4 years old, overnight or otherwise, unless it was ill or had another health problem.


Interesting. Our babies learn it's ok to be alone in the stall over night. Encourages a bit more independence. Easier to handle when we start working with them because they are used to being in the barn. Nice to be able to feed individually too.

Also - they very much enjoy a nice comfy bed that someone (herdmates) isn't trying to push them out of.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

mls said:


> Interesting. Our babies learn it's ok to be alone in the stall over night. Encourages a bit more independence. Easier to handle when we start working with them because they are used to being in the barn. Nice to be able to feed individually too.
> 
> Also - they very much enjoy a nice comfy bed that someone (herdmates) isn't trying to push them out of.


 Horses spend so much of their life in a little 12x12 box, I don't think they need to get stuck in there un-necessarily. The best setup I've seen is having an indoor stall with a door open to a run or paddock, most of the time unless it's really uggo out the horses won't even use the stalls.

Let the horse be a horse is my thing. Even my PSG horse is turned out in a large paddock with two other horses, the only reason he is in a stall overnight is for my convenience when it's cold out. I'm seriously considering turning him out 24/7 this summer because it is so healthy for their minds and bodies and as the work progresses the healthier he can be, the better. Of course sticking a youngster in a stall every once in a while will do them good, but the key for me is once in a while.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well when i boarded it was always outside and they had a shelter. ive seen from days old to 40 years old, my horses at my house are outside all the time. they have a shelter and soon stalls for bad weather. but i like them outside gives them something to do.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Pasture board is not only a more affordable option, it is a healthier one. Horses are meant to roam, graze and breathe fresh air. 

Sadly most boarding barns do not have proper ventilation in the barn and the horses have to breathe in dust, dirt, possible mould all day/night. 

All my horses have been/are on pasture board (on grass during summer and hay during the winter months) and they are happy and healthy, only negative is my mare is a EASY keeper and usually needs to be put in a paddock (fat pen) for a month or two during the summer.

They dont get bored (learn to crib, weave, stall walk) they get natural exercise.

Horses are meant to roam so why not let them  only negative is some days it's a long walk to catch if your horses doesn't come when called ;-) 

Best of luck, age should not be a problem as long as your boarding barn has a pasture with horses that will not beat up on your baby


----------



## 1997magic (Mar 14, 2012)

It can be a great option for many horses, but a bad option depending on what you want to do with your horse. If she is a horse that you plan on showing at a professional level then a stall would be better to manage her with to keep her from getting dirty and keeping her from being kicked and getting injuries from other horses.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

As much as I would love not having to chase my horse around outside, through snow, I keep her pastured because it's better for her. She has heaves and living in a stall would simply aggravate the symptoms. I'd rather her be healthy and happy, even if it means trudging through a blizzard to get her.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

mls said:


> Interesting. Our babies learn it's ok to be alone in the stall over night. Encourages a bit more independence. Easier to handle when we start working with them because they are used to being in the barn. Nice to be able to feed individually too.
> 
> Also - they very much enjoy a nice comfy bed that someone (herdmates) isn't trying to push them out of.


My colt was introduced to his first herd at the end of January at 11 months old. His dam is not on our property. It has worked out beautifully. He is haltered and pulled up every morning and evening and put into a small pen for his junior feed, and I also groom him before he eats in the evening. We take walks around the property, and most often go into the arena where other horses are being worked and there are the routine smells and sounds of the indoor barn. This is where he learned to be tied, on the rail while I worked my mare or stayed for a while to chat with friends. We do a little work in the arena, also. He has learned to back up and move his hindquarters. So I believe that my colt has the best of both worlds in that he has his herd and is also being accomodated to the arena and barn. We do have extra stalls in case he might need one for a while, too.
I don't show my horses and therefore would never stall board for reasons others mention above.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Outdoor board is an healthy and cost effective option. As long as there is shelter from the wind, a good supply of quality feed and fresh water, your horse should do very well. I live in your area and all 4 of my horses live outside 24-7 and always have. Even our "not so easy keeper" mare does well outside.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

There are pros and cons to a youngster in outdoor board. I will list both, then give my opinion at the bottom 


Pros

Freedom of movement
If there are other hoses, they learn horse dominance, which makes them much nicer to work with people
They get to play
The air quality is better
If the pasture is not flat, they learn to pick up thier feet (ask any cowboy about a horse who has been raised in a flat pen and how fast they get sold when asked to do real work)
If there is grass, they can eat a greater variety of foods, which is healthier
They gain more coordination, and lots more muscle
It gives you, the owner, a reason to go out and do somethign with your horse. You can pull her out and feed her vitamins and any other suppliments she might need - which sets her up for being easy to catch for the rest of her life.


Cons

If she is in with bossy horses, she can get beat up and picked on
You have to watch her nutriton and weight. You can't just check on her once a month, you have to get out there at least twice a week to make sure all is well.
In cold weather, she may need a blanket, which the other horses might destroy
You don't know exactly what she is gettign to eat.


In my opinion, I ALWAYS keep yearlings and weanlings out in pasture. They need to learn to be horses. They need the muscle development they get from getting to run all the time. The only time I say no to this, is if she is getting beat up. I also use stalls so that I can monitor feed for hoses that I can't get out there every day to feed.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Marchand said:


> But where I board does not offer pasture board w/grain every day. Will this affect her growth?


 
Age is not an issue with being pastured. I've had them born in a stall paddock. Kept the mare and foal there for a couple of days just to make sure everything is fine with it's health, nursing, etc... and to handle the foal so it's use to me. Then they're both out to pasture pretty much for life. Come in for feedings only because I like them to be use to coming.

Mine are easy keepers and get no grain. Good grazing, and a mid quality hay since I don't limit their hay. They also get copra (coconut with about 10% of the oil remaining) as their "feed". It's a cooler feed and cuts down on the issue I find with feeding grain to my easy keepers.

You can always look at feeding her yourself. One of my daily pleasures is having my horses perk up and head to their feeder when they see me coming with the buckets.


----------

